# 1/4 scale Wright J-5 Whirlwind - Free plans download



## GailInNM (Dec 10, 2010)

Karl-Erik Olsryd has published the plans for his 1/4 scale Wright J-5 Whirlwind. The plans can be downloaded from his site at
http://www.olsryd.com/
Click on on the 9 cylinder tab and go to the bottom of the page for the download.

There are approximately 40 PDF sheets in a zip file.
The plans are for building an engine from the castings that he sells, but will give any interested person a good idea of what it takes to build a scale radial engine. The really dedicated could probably build it out of barstock.

The plans are in English and the dimensions are metric. This is a fairly large engine with 25mm bore.

Gail in NM


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I'll probably never build one, but I always like looking at drawings to see how people get things done.


----------



## Aripug (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting this....


----------



## CF-EKM (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for the Alsyrd information for the Whirlwind radial.
Unfortunately the linked website seems not to exist anymore.
Could anyone help me with the drawings etc. for this engine?
I would highly appreciate if someone could help me in this matter. 

Best regards,
Christian


----------



## CF-EKM (Aug 22, 2016)

Got it.
_Archive.org_ preserved the work of Karl-Erik Olsryd.


----------



## Naiveambition (Aug 22, 2016)

Could you please post the link or the search info needed to find this engine on archive.org. I went looking for these plans and cannot seem to locate them. Thanks
Mike


----------



## CF-EKM (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello,

This one should work. For offline websites from past times just visit archive.org and type in the old URL.

http://web.archive.org/web/20100728140521/http://www.olsryd.com/

You can also enter sites by yourself you wish to be preserved for long years. It is very interesting for the many lost information from 1998-2006...of all the "old" information based websites, private or commercial.

Christian


----------

